
11,000-year-old Turkish town about to be submerged forever - new_guy
https://www.pri.org/stories/2019-05-22/11000-year-old-turkish-town-about-be-submerged-forever
======
djsumdog
There are a number of Southern US towns that are completely under water after
Tennessee Valley Authority and Georgia Power started to dam up the rivers (the
ones that weren't hoisted from their foundations and moved). None are this old
or historic though.

There are quite a few ancient cities under water, although most from natural
chances in sea/river levels than through man made changes to the river.

